# salmon 2022 assassin



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

previous boards used:
never summer harpoon
burton air (old)

location used: big sky MT, steamboat CO
size: 159cm W
size 13 shoes
240 lb rider
comment: it is now a rockboard

Description:
camber board makes it very stable
speeds up very quickly
tough to do tight turns (skill issue)
fits size 13 boots great

Thoughts
I like it a lot, I have no reason to get another camber board, its my daily/rock board. If I had to change anything. It would possibly be to size down, it could be a skill issue, but I have a really hard time trying to make tight turns with the 159 Wide board. Id recommend it as a daily for anyone


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I've been riding a 2020 158w with 9.5 boots for the last 2 seasons (about 40 days on it as I ride a Huck Knife about as often as I do the assassin) and I have no problem at all turning, carving, putting the board on edge. I actually quite like how the sidecut engages, really fun board in and out of the park. I'm not "saying" it's a skills issue but it could very well be as you wrote.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

RiceCake said:


> previous boards used:
> never summer harpoon
> burton air (old)
> 
> ...


Mate..., you'd be over 110kg kitted up and are well over weight for that board (park/freestyle). I don't see a "159W" in Salomon's '22 size guide for the "Assassin" (158W and 163W). You really should have no issues throwing it around with your size. Maybe time to get off the "Rice cakes" and into some decent protein. I can't find the side cut radius in their specs.

Pro tip 101: when creating a thread, try to spell the brand correctly.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> Mate..., you'd be over 110kg kitted up and are well over weight for that board (park/freestyle). I don't see a "159W" in Salomon's '22 size guide for the "Assassin" (158W and 163W). You really should have no issues throwing it around with your size. Maybe time to get off the "Rice cakes" and into some decent protein. I can't find the side cut radius in their specs.
> 
> Pro tip 101: when creating a thread, try to spell the brand correctly.


The Salmon Assassin... sounds like a YouTube fishing vlogger.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Not sure if it's changed much in recent years but my experience of the Assassin is that it's fantastic board, very easy to ride so perfect for an enthusiastic beginner but still plenty of board so that a decent rider and even an expert (I imagine) would would have a blast on it.

@RiceCake you need to measure your feet and get some instruction, that board is too small for you. Unless you're just trolling, then, good work.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Is this an episode of River Monsters? Will Jeremy be angling for the pro salmon next?


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> Mate..., you'd be over 110kg kitted up and are well over weight for that board (park/freestyle). I don't see a "159W" in Salomon's '22 size guide for the "Assassin" (158W and 163W). You really should have no issues throwing it around with your size. Maybe time to get off the "Rice cakes" and into some decent protein. I can't find the side cut radius in their specs.
> 
> Pro tip 101: when creating a thread, try to spell the brand correctly.


cope


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

RiceCake said:


> cope


We choose to call you out on your woeful spelling, fish killer.


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> We choose to call you out on your woeful spelling, fish killer.


malding


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

RiceCake said:


> malding


How much are you expecting to pay for that 1st year Orca you want so badly?


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> How much are you expecting to pay for that 1st year Orca you want so badly?


how much is bessy the loch ness monster worth


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

RiceCake said:


> how much is bessy the loch ness monster worth


Do you know the creepy meme with the Ewok and the message about preparing to be violated in a painful place?
Well, About that much, & possibly being violated in every orifice AND having to pay for the 'privilege' - assuming you can even find one...
YMMV

According to the Angry Snowboarder, around 2019, some were selling for up to $1600USD

I did see an eBay listing for $1300USD a while back - the listing seems to have dropped off the system as it would have been a year or two ago. I haven't seen one recently.



https://www.angrysnowboarder.com/the-top-5-super-hyped-boards-for-2020/


**Skip to the part about the Orca.


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> Do you know the creepy meme with the Ewok and the message about preparing to be violated in a painful place?
> Well, About that much, & possibly being violated in every orifice AND having to pay for the 'privilege' - assuming you can even find one...
> YMMV
> 
> ...


Found one for a good price  no longer looking


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

RiceCake said:


> Found one for a good price  no longer looking


it's a festivus Miracle!
good for you mate, enjoy.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

RiceCake said:


> Found one for a good price  no longer looking


When you’re buying into the hype and getting the wrong board for your use purposes, the price is never good.
Otherwise congrats on the purchase the first year was my favorite art


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> it's a festivus Miracle!
> good for you mate, enjoy.


Can't Wait to see @RiceCake big review of this board?


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> Can't Wait to see @RiceCake big review of this board?


if it snows


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

bseracka said:


> When you’re buying into the hype and getting the wrong board for your use purposes, the price is never good.
> Otherwise congrats on the purchase the first year was my favorite art


true


----------

